# Commercial haunt budgeting



## CaptainT (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello all, my name is Toby. I put on a home haunt for seven years and had a good amount of success with it. After a few years of break, I am thinking of starting a legit haunt in a commercial space. I am just in the beginning phases of planning this out and am trying to get a budget put together. Im wondering if anyone has a template they wouldn't mind sharing? Im looking to make a ~5000 sf haunt and am guessing it will take about 100k for a basic setup, but I could see that number going way up with unforeseen costs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I definitely do not have the answer. BUT I remember coming across a book long ago that was basically an exhaustive guide to creating a commercial haunt. It included everything from diagrams for making facades at the entrance of your haunt, to marketing, to scare techniques. I think there were profit and loss spreadsheets as well. It was really impressive. 

It's been years, but if I remember correctly it was written by a gentleman that is no longer with us, and his family released it for free distribution. It was a collection of word documents.

I'll try to do some searching but maybe someone else knows where to find it.

charlie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This article might be helpful - covers all the aspects involved in creating a haunt attraction. There is also an estimate mentioned of planning on a cost of $25-$30 per square foot.

https://www.themedattraction.com/so-you-want-to-open-a-haunted-house/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Talk to your/the fire department, the city (for zoning, parking, etc.) and the insurance people see what is required. Do that early so that you know what your limitations or requirements are before you go wild designing and building stuff. It may seem like a bit of a bummer to do that but it can save you tons of labor, time, and money spent on things you can't really use.
"Look ahead, and think in reverse." Knowing what you can and can't do, and what it takes to get to those goals before you start makes for a smoother and more efficient operation.


----------

